# 1968 Huffy Cheater Slick Modified



## 68modified

Hi: My name is Bernie and I'm new to this or any other discussion site. It took me six years to find this bike. I remember it as my first taste of freedom at eleven years old. 
   I feel the bike is in limbo, I know there only original once! It was a one owner tell he passed. The person I purchased it from decided to paint the fenders because of some original paint damage. Fortunately, he only painted the top of the chain guard, leaving the original screened decal. They will need to be re-painted to correctly match the original color. 
   I would appreciate some help in finding the original parts it's missing. The front rim is an ARAYA 20 x 1 3/8  correct size but not original (need help finding an original rim). Pedals not correct (need original pedals). Also mine had a 48" sissy bar (wish list would include finding a 48" Persons sissy bar to go with the Persons seat) 
   I would appreciate any help or information I can get. Thanks.......Bernie


----------



## Jaxon

Very Cool Bike!! It looks like it has Western Flyer grips on it. There is a set of red huffy grips on Ebay now for a great price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huffy-Muscle-Bike-Grips-/301996647123?campid=5335809022


----------



## 68modified

Jaxon said:


> Very Cool Bike!! It looks like it has Western Flyer grips on it. There is a set of red huffy grips on Ebay now for a great price.
> 
> Thanks Jaxon, I was wondering about them but didn't want to ramble on. I've been watching those, I guess I'd better get them.


----------



## 68modified

Sorry, thought I had to "reply" didn't notice tell I post it, that it wrote under yours.


----------



## Jaxon

The reply button helps people know who you are answering. When there are a lot of posts or comments it is easier to see who you are talking to or answering. Ramble On Brother that is why we are all here.


----------



## 68modified

Ok Jaxon... The correct grips are on there way... Thanks
  Now I'm going to try and elicit more help! Although I'm not a bike collector, I do collect Aladdin lamps so I understand wanting to hold on to rare,unique and hard to come by parts. I'm not restoring to resell this bike. I'm quite sure I've already invested more than it's worth to anyone else! 
   I'm also sure, that most here would agree our bikes deserve to be brought back to there former glory.... Although I won't be wheelie'in it down the block, the memories it's bringing back to me are all that's expected of it. 
   So again, wanting help with correct front rim, pedals and 48" sissy bar. I'm going to post a few more pictures, if anything else is brought to my attention I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 68modified

Another important reason to post more pictures, is that, in my long search for this bike it's the only one on line matching the 1968 Huffy catalog.... The other two you'll find, I believe are 68 # frames that were sold in 69 i.e. The chrome fenders and new to 69 chain guard. Also a few Coast to Coast badged with ram horns.


----------



## Jaxon

Here is the catalog picture and description.


----------



## 68modified

Thanks Jaxon.... I've copied this on line before but when you blow it up you can't read the descriptions. I appreciate the nice photos!!
  I've noticed your on rat rods also. Would it be pushing it to go there for help as well?


----------



## Jaxon

Either site will be of help. Most people cross over to both sites. Use both sites.


----------



## Ridge Rider

In the summer of '68 my family went to the Post Exchange at the  Kanioe Navy Base in Hawaii and we all got to pick out the bike we wanted. I picked out a chrome CSM with rams horns and a tall sissy bar . I had that bike until 1971 when I got careless about leaving around in the nieghborhood in the Presidio.  I have Schwinns now , but if I could find one like the one I had it, I would be thrilled.


----------



## jayrev67

68modified said:


> View attachment 335240 View attachment 335231    Hi: My name is Bernie and I'm new to this or any other discussion site. It took me six years to find this bike. I remember it as my first taste of freedom at eleven years old.
> I feel the bike is in limbo, I know there only original once! It was a one owner tell he passed. The person I purchased it from decided to paint the fenders because of some original paint damage. Fortunately, he only painted the top of the chain guard, leaving the original screened decal. They will need to be re-painted to correctly match the original color.
> I would appreciate some help in finding the original parts it's missing. The front rim is an ARAYA 20 x 1 3/8  correct size but not original (need help finding an original rim). Pedals not correct (need original pedals). Also mine had a 48" sissy bar (wish list would include finding a 48" Persons sissy bar to go with the Persons seat)
> I would appreciate any help or information I can get. Thanks.......Bernie




Hi, Bernie,

Jay from Pittsburgh checking in with you about your 1968 Huffy Cheater. I am presently working on a 1969 Huffy Cheater, very similar to yours but mine has the ram horns instead of the the Malibu bars and is certainly not in the condition your is in- yours in a beauty. 

I think I can help in this way:

Stem: Your bike has an Ashtabula gooseneck stem that was stock on Schwinn Krates, Varsities, and Continentals, etc. The original was a "slit quill" stem. Here is one that is similar, though from the quill bolt and gooseneck bolt, it is also appears to be a slit quill from Ashtabula. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-GOO...910052?hash=item5b27eda6a4:g:1CcAAOSwdzVXj42k

Pedals: The pedals on the one I am restoring had white bow pedals which were so worn and bent I ended up replacing them with a set of black Schwinn stamped bow pedals from a mid 60's collegiate. Here is a link to a set of white bow pedals that will be very very close to the originals, I think though I have also seen this year with black bow pedals: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Schwi...-Vintage-Cruiser-Bike-Pedal-1-2-/110847550386

Sissy Bar: Craig Morrow from Bicycle Heaven here in Pittsburgh has 42" Sissy bars that might be a match for you. Here is the link: https://www.bicycleheaven.org/colle...ikes-tall-42-fit-schwinn-stingray-huffy-sears

Grips and more: The grips on my cheater are the same as the ones on yours so they might be a match afterall. 

I will post some pics tomorrow so you can compare.


----------



## 68modified

Jay: 
   Thanks I appreciate any help... I've been doing more research and in the 68 Huffy catalog all bikes are pictured with Hunt Wilde style grips. However, the book also shows
"New sculptured grips" so I think either would be correct. 
   I did find the red lined bow pedals. I'm going to wait tell I find a correct 48" sissy bar. I never even gave the stem a second thought... I'll start looking for one. Thanks again .... Bernie


----------



## Roadrunner

Hi Bernie,

I have a '68 Coast King Roadrunner that is basically the same as the Cheater Slick Modified.  I had this model in 1968 and it had the same grips that yours have in the photo.  This bike I found appears to be original except for the large nut on the stem.  Good luck with your search - I went on a similar search years ago... I attached photos of my bike and a couple of newspaper ads from that time.


----------



## 68modified

Roadrunner:
   Your bike is unbelievably nice!! I am a fan of ramshorn bars..... n if you ever want to part with the sissy bar LMK  
   Thanks for the info......bernie


----------



## jayrev67

68modified said:


> Jay:
> Thanks I appreciate any help... I've been doing more research and in the 68 Huffy catalog all bikes are pictured with Hunt Wilde style grips. However, the book also shows
> "New sculptured grips" so I think either would be correct.
> I did find the red lined bow pedals. I'm going to wait tell I find a correct 48" sissy bar. I never even gave the stem a second thought... I'll start looking for one. Thanks again .... Bernie




Bernie, 
Just finished up the Huffy.


 

More Here: http://bikewhistle.blogspot.com/2016/08/1968-huffy-cheater-slick-modified.html


----------



## 68modified

Jay:
  I did see it listed yesterday, didn't know it was yours. It looks awfully nice for the condition you said you started with!!! And all original paint is great!! I hope I draws a lot of attention.... To my knowledge, the last one on eBay was 2008 (according to Worth Point)
Thanks for sharing n good luck..... Bernie


----------



## road runner

jayrev67 said:


> Bernie,
> Just finished up the Huffy.
> View attachment 348234
> 
> More Here: http://bikewhistle.blogspot.com/2016/08/1968-huffy-cheater-slick-modified.html



Does anyone have a bike like this for sale? Or a Coast King Road Runner (same bike, different badge.) Still searching. Thanks!


----------



## nick tures

road runner said:


> Does anyone have a bike like this for sale? Or a Coast King Road Runner (same bike, different badge.) Still searching. Thanks!



welcome to the cabe !  you can post a wanted in the wanted section good luck   Nick


----------



## charlietuna

such a rare rare bike....never see these very often


----------



## road runner

68modified said:


> View attachment 335240 View attachment 335231    Hi: My name is Bernie and I'm new to this or any other discussion site. It took me six years to find this bike. I remember it as my first taste of freedom at eleven years old.
> I feel the bike is in limbo, I know there only original once! It was a one owner tell he passed. The person I purchased it from decided to paint the fenders because of some original paint damage. Fortunately, he only painted the top of the chain guard, leaving the original screened decal. They will need to be re-painted to correctly match the original color.
> I would appreciate some help in finding the original parts it's missing. The front rim is an ARAYA 20 x 1 3/8  correct size but not original (need help finding an original rim). Pedals not correct (need original pedals). Also mine had a 48" sissy bar (wish list would include finding a 48" Persons sissy bar to go with the Persons seat)
> I would appreciate any help or information I can get. Thanks.......Bernie



Hi Bernie. I'm looking for a Huffy Cheater Slick Modified bike like yours. Would you be interested in selling yours or know of another that may be for sale? Thank you!


----------



## nick tures

road runner said:


> Hi Bernie. I'm looking for a Huffy Cheater Slick Modified bike like yours. Would you be interested in selling yours or know of another that may be for sale? Thank you!



you could try posting a wanted add, welcome to the cabe !


----------

